# Foto mit Holzstruktur



## dumpa (22. April 2004)

Hallo!
Ich habe da eine (wahrscheinlich für euch lapidare) Frage.
Ich würde gerne bein Bild bzw. einen Teil eines Bildes mit einer Holzstruktur versehen, so dass das eigentliche Bild aber noch klar erhalten bleibt. Soll halt hinterher so ausshen, als wäre der Mensch auf dem Foto aus Holz.
Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen


----------



## Leola13 (22. April 2004)

Hai,

wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, gibt es eine lapidare Antwort :

Auswahl festlegen (z.B. mit dem Lasso) dann die Auswahl mit einem Muster (Holztextur) füllen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## dumpa (22. April 2004)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich gleich gelyncht werde - wo bekomme ich so eine Struktur her bzw. wenn ich sie habe, wo wird sie hinkopiert
Ich habe da nur eine "Leinwand, Ziegel und noch wenige andere Sachen."
Entschuldigt meine Unwissenheit!


----------



## dumpa (22. April 2004)

OK - ich glaube ich muss sie wohl selbst erstellen, sonst gäbe es ja kein Tutorial zu Erstellung einer Holzstruktur!


----------



## Senfdose (22. April 2004)

so die passende Holzstruktur hab ich hier mir ergoogelt  HIER KLICKEN 

dann hab ich bei den Kopf freigestellt mit dem Lasso und  die Auswahl gespeichert! Dann das Brett vor den Kopf   also als Ebene über den freigestellten Kopf  ziehen, die Auswahl wieder laden und dann das Brett ausschneiden, und nun die Ebene mit dem Brett auf multipilzieren setzen.
natürlich muss der ganze Holzkram noch über Bild > Einstellungen >> angepasst werden.




Gruss Senf


----------



## Consti (22. April 2004)

Hui, sieht ja recht Hölzern aus! Gefällt mir auch sehr gut, Naja, mal sehen, wenn ich dat mal brauch, weiss ich jetzt aufjedenfall, wie ich sowas machen muss


----------



## dumpa (23. April 2004)

Senfdose:
Vielen Dank - ich werde das jetzt auch mal versuchen. Ich denke zwar nicht, dass mein Ergebnis so überragend aussehen wird wie Deins - aber aller Anfang ist schwer.


----------

